# difficult intubation



## sblanchard (Oct 4, 2011)

i have a patient that surgery was cancelled do to difficult intubation. can i bill for the anesthesia. how would i bill for this.

thanks


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 14, 2011)

You may bill the anesthesia CPT code for the intended surgical procedure and append the modifier-53 (discontinued procedure).


----------

